

IPhone once again tracking users with iOS 6 - ravnwolf
http://www.southgeek.me/60

======
saurik
This is apparently some kind of online-radio program where people are
discussing some articles they read; the articles they read are listed at the
bottom, and are probably more directly useful... in this case:

[http://www.businessinsider.com/ifa-apples-iphone-tracking-
in...](http://www.businessinsider.com/ifa-apples-iphone-tracking-in-
ios-6-2012-10)

------
SpikeDad
May I say - Garbage. I include both the article (which saurik has pointed out)
and the folks discussing it (people actually listen to podcasts of people
taking about articles?)

iOS 6 ad tracking is anonymous (better than iOS 5 where the UUID could be
discovered and used for tracking which is identifiable), EASY TO TURN OFF
(contrary to the moronic opinion of the article) and logically organized (it's
not PRIVACY related since your identity is never known).

